# [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test



## Myrkvidr (3. Januar 2012)

*[Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

*[SIZE=+1]Inhaltsverzeichnis (anklickbar)[/SIZE]*​1. Einleitung & Danksagung
2. Erster Eindruck, Spezifikationen und Lieferumfang
3. Xilence Interceptor Pro: Äußeres Erscheinungsbild
4. Xilence Interceptor Pro: Innerer Aufbau
5. Montage
6. Testsystem(e)
7. Testablauf und Messmethoden
8. Testresultate


8.1 Mini-ITX-System im Topteil im Alleinbetrieb
8.2 Mini-ITX System im Topteil im Alleinbetrieb & 1x120mm Lüfter
8.3 Vollast beide Systeme, alle Lüfter bei 900rpm
8.4 Vollast beide Systeme, alle Lüfter bei 900rpm, CPU Kühler auf 12V
8.5 Vollast beide Systeme, alle Lüfter auf 12V
8.6 Overclocking Hauptsystem, Vollast beide Systeme, alle Lüfter auf 12V
8.7 Overclocking Hauptsystem, Vollast beide Systeme, alternative Lüfterbestückung
8.8 Nur Hauptsystem verbaut, Overclocking, maximale Lüfterbestückung des Gehäuses

9. Bestückung des Interceptor Pro mit zwei Netzteilen
10. Fazit und Empfehlungen
*[SIZE=+1]1. Einleitung[/SIZE]*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit einem knappen Jahr befindet sich der Hardware-Hersteller Xilence erfolgreich in der absoluten Qualitätsoffensive, um mit etwaigen Vorurteilen aus der Vergangenheit endgültig und gründlich aufzuräumen. Das bescherte uns bislang einige respektable CPU-Kühler (siehe meinen Test zu allen aktuellen Tower-Kühlern im Vergleich zu anderen beliebten Modellen) wie den M612 Pro, aber auch mehr als konkurrenzfähige Netzteile im High-End-Bereich unter der Bezeichnung „Xilence XQ“ in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen. 
An diese Produktbezeichnung (XQ) knüpft nun auch der neueste Spross des Herstellers an, der versucht, im Gehäusebereich um die Gunst der Enthusiasten zu buhlen – namentlich in Gestalt der beiden neuen Gehäuse Xilence XQ Interceptor sowie des noch einmal deutlich größeren Xilence XQ Interceptor Pro, das tatsächlich mit einer Menge innovativer Features und einem bislang für ein Gehäuse unerreichten Maß an Modularität aufwartet.

Das Besondere am hier getesteten Xilence Interceptor Pro und gleichzeitig der Unterschied zum normalen Interceptor non-Pro ist sicherlich das Top-Teil, in dem sich wahlweise ein weiterer PC im Mini-ITX-Format, ein zusätzliches Netzteil oder ein zusätzlicher 120mm Lüfter verbauen lassen (inklusiver eines zusätzlichen 480er Radiators), wodurch er auf eine epische Höhe von circa 80cm wächst  – derzeit ein absolutes *Alleinstellungsmerkmal* für Gehäuse und Hersteller, die Möglichkeit zum Verbauen zweier Systeme bietet derzeit kein anderer Hersteller für den deutschen Consumer-Markt an. Aber dazu mehr im Abschnitt der Gehäusevorstellung…

Angemerkt sei, dass Xilence hier die zusätzlich Möglichkeit bietet, zunächst „nur“ ein normales Interceptor zu erwerben, und bei Gefallen mit dem künftig separat erhältlichen Topteil zum vollwertigen Interceptor Pro aufzuwerten – gemäß dem Grundsatz größtmöglicher Modularität.

Eine UVP von 179,- für das Interceptor und 249,- für das Interceptor Pro (die Straßenpreise werden erwartungsgemäß darunter liegen) lassen bereits erkennen, dass man mit den neuesten Kreationen in die Oberklasse vorstoßen möchte.
Amazon listet es derzeit (Stand: 02.01.2012) bereits für etwa 210,-€ inklusive Versand, das normale Interceptor ohne Topteil liegt bei 160,-€:

*Preisvergleich Xilence XQ Interceptor Pro*
*Preisvergleich Xilence Interceptor*

Ob das gelingt, was die neuen Gehäuse zu bieten haben und wie sich das Design auf die Temperaturentwicklung der verbauten Komponenten niederschlägt, soll im folgenden Test geklärt werden. Auf dem Papier offenbaren sich zumindest massig Innovationen, eine unglaubliche Größe sowie ein sehr gut durchdachtes Konzept für den Innenraum: 80cm Höhe, bis zu zwei PCs/13 Lüfter/zwei Radiatoren (360er und 480er) oder zwei Netzteile verbaubar, Hot-Swap für beinahe alle 3,5“ und 2,5 HDDs/SSDs, Filter an allen (!) Einlassöffnungen für Lüfter etc.

Von daher: Viel Spaß beim Lesen :wink:

Mein besonderer Dank geht an Xilence als Hersteller für den Vertrauensvorschuss, mir ein Exemplar des Interceptor Pro bereits vor dem offiziellen Verkaufsstart zur Verfügung gestellt zu haben - auf deren Homepage gibt es selbstverständlich auch noch sehr viel bessere Bilder, als sie hier geliefert werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[SIZE=+2]2. Erster Eindruck, Spezifikationen und Lieferumfang[/SIZE]*​

Zunächst zwingt ein Leergewicht von circa 20kg sowie eine gigantische Umverpackung den Tester beim Transport des Gehäuses über die Flurtreppe in die Knie – darin wartet etwas in jeder Hinsicht ganz Großes und tatsächlich beeindruckt der neue HTPX-Tower von Xilence zunächst durch seine ehrfurchtgebietendes Gesamtvolumen – mit Maßen von etwa 790x230x605mm (HxBxT) inklusive der optional montierbaren Standfüße überragt er den größten Teil aller am Markt erhältlichen Big Tower (gibt es derzeit überhaupt höhere Exemplare am Retail-Markt?). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Das Bild des Kartons kann die Größe leider nicht wiedergeben – das MUSS man selbst gesehen haben_​
Ein Antec DF-85 mit immerhin knapp 600mm Höhe wirkt dagegen regelrecht klein, wie man auf den folgenden Bilder erkennen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _Größenvergleich: Xilence Interceptor Pro vs. Antec DF-85 vs. Sharkoon Rebel 9 von vorn…_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_… und von oben._​
Das sehr solide wirkende Gehäuse besteht überwiegend aus 0,8 und 0,6mm SECC Stahl (mehr hätte es angesichts des Gewichts wirklich nicht sein dürfen), lediglich die Front ist aus einem stabilen Kunststoff gefertigt – gemäß der zu erwartenden Materialanmutung fühlt sich hier nichts billig oder klapperig an.
Vom Design her wirkt das Interceptor Pro selbstbewusst bis leicht aggressiv, ohne dabei über das Ziel hinauszuschießen und entzieht sich dem Einheitslook der überwiegend extrem konservativen Aluminium-Fraktion (das ist natürlich eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks – Anm. d. Verf.).
Die dezenten roten Akzente von außen wie innen fügen sich in die Reihe der typischen Farbgebung von Xilence ein.
Für die sehr ausgewogenen, homogen wirkenden Maße spricht die Tatsache, dass das Interceptor Pro auf Fotografien meist deutlich weniger massiv wirkt, als es de facto ist.

Die Gigantomanie des Herstellers zeigt sich aber nicht nur in der reinen Größe, sondern vor allem auch in den Spezifikationen und Möglichkeiten, die das Gehäuse bietet – hier sind einige definitive Alleinstellungsmerkmale auf der Liste anzutreffen:


Bis zu *zwei Radiatoren (480mm und 360mm)* können verbaut werden
 Je nach Nutzung des Gehäuses bietet es Platz für bis zu *dreizehn Gehäuselüftern*
 *Hot Swap für fast alle Festplatten* und davon können bis zu *zehn interne 3,5“ oder acht 2,5“ und zwei 3,5“ HDDs (lediglich die letzten beiden ohne Hot Swap) sowie vier weitere 2,5“ HDDs* verbaut werden, darüber hinaus bietet das Interceptor Pro Platz für bis zu *sechs externe 5,25“ Laufwerke*.
 Zwei Bedienpanel auf der Oberseite zur getrennten *Steuerung von zwei PCs im Gehäuse *
 Ein grandioses *Topteil* als quasi *zweites Gehäuse auf dem Gehäuse*, dass mit den mitgelieferten Blenden für verschiedene Szenarien genutzt werden kann: *Den Verbau eines kompletten Mini-ITX-Systems inklusive SFX-Netzteil und sogar einer zusätzlichen Grafikkarte oder die Montage eines zweiten Netzteils (durch einen beiliegenden Adapter können beide parallel genutzt werden) oder eines weiteren Gehäuselüfters*
 *Luftfilter für alle Öffnungen, durch die angesaugt wird*
 Zehn PCI Steckplätze für den Aufbau von 4-Way-SLI- oder Quad-Crossfire-Systemen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die bereits verbauten Lüfter (2x120mm in der Front, 140mm im Heck) arbeiten bei 12V mit knapp über 900 beziehungsweise ca. 1100 U/min. Regelt man sie herunter, liegt die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit bei 7V um 600 beziehungsweise knapp unter 700 U/min  und um 450 U/min für beide Größen bei 5V.

Wenn das Gehäuse das halten kann, was es verspricht, sollte es eigentlich wie eine Bombe einschlagen.  
Im Folgenden soll der Blick auf die einzelnen Bauteile und Elemente gerichtet werden, jedoch nicht, ohne vorher noch kurz auf das im Lieferumfang enthaltene Zubehör eingegangen zu sein:


Zwei stabile Standfüße aus Kunststoff, unten gummiert
 Insgesamt drei sogenannte „Flexblenden“, um das Topteil des Gehäuses dem eigenen Geschmack anpassen zu können (hier auf dem Bild die Blenden für einen zusätzlichen Lüfter und ein weiteres Netzteil; die dritte Blende für das Mini-ITX-System ist bereits verbaut)
 Adapter für die parallele Nutzung von zwei Netzteilen (gemeinsames Ein- und Ausschalten)
 Eine verklebbare Abdeckung für eins der beiden Bedienpanel an der Gehäusefront (falls kein Mini-ITX-System verbaut und das Topteil anderweitig genutzt wird, lassen sich die entsprechenden Bedienelemente an der Gehäusefront hierdurch verstecken)
 Eine ausführlich bebilderte Bedienungsanleitung
 Montagematerial in ausreichendem Umfang (Abstandshalter und Schrauben zur Mainboard-Montage, Thumbscrews, Schrauben zur Befestigung der Festplatten etc.)
 Mainboard Speaker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[SIZE=+2]3. Xilence Interceptor Pro: Äußeres Erscheinungsbild[/SIZE]*​

Die massive Front des Xilence Interceptor Pro vermittelt einen guten Eindruck der Größe, wenn man sich die Höhe der Menge der erkennbaren 5,25“ Einschübe sowie der beiden an die Farbgebung des Gehäuses angepassten, rot beleuchteten Frontlüfter vergegenwärtigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den oberen Teil dominieren die sechs 5,25“ Blenden, das Mesh-Blech geht hier ohne herausnehmbare Blenden noch etwas weiter. Dabei ist die komplette Frontpartie mit einer Staubfilterung versehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden darunterliegenden, bereits ab Werk verbauten, und – angepasst an die Farbgebung des HTPX-Giganten – rot beleuchteten 120mm Lüfter verbergen sich hinter beziehungsweise in einer stabilen Gehäusetür mit magnetischem Verschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dahinter liegt der Platz für eine ganze Armada an Festplatten, die in herausnehmbaren Einschüben in einem Käfig befestigt werden und durchgängig in den Genuss einer Hot-Swap-Anbindung kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zunächst findet man hier insgesamt sechs 3,5“ Einschübe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesen werden die Festplatten verschraubt. Bei genauerer Betrachtung zeigt sich, dass der Hersteller hier mitgedacht hat und sich wahlweise auch 2,5“ HDDs oder SSDs anbringen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Die Anschraubpunkte für 3,5“ und 2,5“ Laufwerke kann man auf dem Blechträger erkennen. Auf diesem Einschub lassen sie sich einschieben und rasten dann fest ein._​
Komfortabler geht die Montage bei einer Größe von 2,5“ allerdings mit den extra zu diesem Zweck angebrachten zusätzlichen vier Plastikkäfigen von der Hand, die ebenfalls komplett Hot-Swap unterstützen. Diese Möglichkeit bietet bislang kein anderer Hersteller in diesem Umfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Montage erfolgt hier vollkommen werkzeugfrei. Die Plastikkäfige lassen sich nach der Herausnahme einfach aufklappen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem es hier neben der Verwendung von Käfigen keine gesonderte gummierte Vorrichtung zur Entkopplung gibt, kam es im Verlauf des Testteils zu keinerlei Vibrationsübertragung. Auch die verwendete 3,5“ Festplatte machte sich in keiner Weise negativ bemerkbar (bei meinen bisherigen Gehäusen haben ich selbst vergleichsweise leise Samsung HD322GJ immer entkoppelt in 5,25“ Schächten verbaut – hier ist das überraschenderweise nicht nötig – Anm. d. Verf.). 
Dieser Umstand ist vermutlich auf die Stabilität und Massivität und das Gewicht des Materials zurückzuführen, das Vibrationen keine Chance gibt; ein Vorteil gegenüber den meisten Aluminium-Gehäusen.
Kommen wir nun zur Betrachtung der Oberseite, die ebenfalls mit einigen netten Ideen aufzuwarten weiß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier finden wir zwei Bedienpanel – und das ist auch gut so, denn immerhin können ja auch bis zu zwei getrennte PCs verbaut werden!
Das untere Tastenfeld für den unteren (Haupt-)Teil des Gehäuses bietet neben den obligatorischen Schaltern für Power und Reset sowie Anschlüssen für 2x USB 2.0 und Ein- sowie Aufgang für Audioperipherie auch einen USB 3.0 Anschluss. Letzterer wird übrigens mittels eines Kabels direkt auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen und muss somit nicht, wie bei vielen anderen Gehäusen, wieder aus dem Rechner heraus und zum I/O Panel an der Rückseite verlegt werden. Sehr gut. 
Das obere Tastenfeld bietet bis auf den hier fehlenden USB 3.0-Anschluss dieselben Möglichkeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Positiv anzumerken ist übrigens auch die Qualität der Power- und Resetschalter, die sehr stabil wirken und ein gutes Feedback geben – das ist vielleicht nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend, aber an solchen Kleinigkeiten erkennt man, wie viel Mühe sich ein Hersteller mit einem neuen Produkt gegeben hat._​
Wie auf dem Bild oben zu erkennen, befindet sich rechts neben den Bedienelementen des Front Panels ein Schiebeschalter, mit dem sich ein optisch nettes Gimmick ansteuern lässt: Durch seine Betätigung lassen sich nämlich einzelne Luftklappen im Gehäusedeckel öffnen, wodurch der Airflow beziehungsweise das Herausleiten der warmen Luft durch die oben angebrachten Lüfter erleichtert werden soll – ob dies nun wirklich einen signifikant messbaren Vorteil bringt, sei einmal dahingestellt. Es sieht zumindest ganz schön scharf aus, bietet allerdings auch einen handfesten Vorteil: Es kann so weniger Staub hereinrieseln als durch ein Mesh-Top.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier die verschlossenen Luftklappen im Auslieferungszustand…_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_… und „Sesam öffne dich!“ – eine kleine Modifikation zum Verleihen einer aggressiveren Optik._​
Schaut man nach dem Entfernen von zwei Rändelschrauben an der Rückseite unter dieses Top, findet man hier den Grund dieses Feature: Eine Montagemöglichkeit für Lüfter verschiedener Größen oder eines 480mm Radiators:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Entscheidet man sich für 4x120mm Lüfter, ist außerdem noch kurz mittels zweier Schrauben das Element mit den Bedienknöpfen und Anschlüssen des Front-Panels zu entfernen, sonst kommt man nicht an die beiden vordersten Bohrungen zur Lüfterbefestigung._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_So sieht es mit 4x120mm Lüftern aus. Xilence hat freundlicherweise vier Exemplare der 2Component Fans für den Test mitgeliefert. Obwohl die Lüfter an sich schon über einen entkoppelnden (aus Gummi bestehenden) Rahmen verfügen, wurden sie hier zusätzlich mit den beiliegenden roten Entkopplern verbaut – weil es einfach gut aussieht._​An der Rückseite erkennt man zunächst den Platz für das I/O-Shield des im Topteil einzubauenden Mini-ITX-Systems, ein SFX-Netzteil sowie eine zusätzliche Steckkarte (Grafikkarten passen nur in Ein-Slot-Varianten). Hier ist bereits die entsprechende oben erwähnte Flexblende verbaut – mittels der mitgelieferten alternativen Blenden könnte man hier aber auch ein zusätzliches ATX-Netzteil oder einen 120mm Lüfter anbringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darunter ist der Montageplatz für das I/O Shield des unteren (Haupt-)Systems, der rückseitige 140mm Lüfter und Platz für insgesamt zehn  Steckkarten zu sehen. Erfreulicherweise gesellen sich hierzu eine ganze Reihe von Schlauchdurchlässen für den Aufbau einer leistungsstarken Wasserkühlung. Wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, erblickt man noch einen zusätzlichen, kleinen Durchlass oberhalb des I/O-Shields.

Der Einlass für das unten zu montierende ATX-Netzteil wurde ebenfalls mit einem leicht erreichbaren Luftfilter versehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Seitenansicht veranschaulicht die Gehäuseaufteilung noch einmal genauer: Oben das extrem modulare Topteil mit separatem Öffnungsmechanismus über Schnellverschlüsse (beidseitig), unten der Platz für den Hauptrechner bis zum HTPX-Format, dessen Seitenwände mit Rändelschrauben befestigt sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im unteren Teil befindet sich ein großer Lufteinlass, hinter dem in Abhängigkeit von ihrer Größe ein oder mehrere zusätzliche Lüfter montiert werden können. Das darüber liegende, kleine Sichtfenster erlaubt einen Blick auf die verbauten Komponenten. In Kombination mit einer internen Beleuchtung dürfte das wirklich schick aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei hat der Hersteller beim Interceptor und Interceptor Pro dankenswerterweise daran gedacht, auch einen großen und leicht zu entfernenden Luftfilter für das Seitenteil einzubauen – das findet man wirklich selten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Bei allen Gehäusen, die in letzter Zeit von mir verwendet wurden, hat sich das Fehlen einer Luftfilterung in der Seite nach einiger Zeit staubintensiv (z.B. an der Grafikkarte) bemerkbar gemacht – hier gibt es endlich einmal eine vernünftige Seitenluftfilterung ab Werk._​
Das rechte Seitenteil ist demgegenüber komplett geschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Unterseite bietet noch einmal den Blick auf den Luftfilter für das Netzteil. Weitere Öffnungen oder Bohrungen sind nicht vorhanden – dadurch kann kein unerwünschter Staub ins Innere des Gehäuses eindringen, dem solche Öffnungen auf verstaubten Böden oder Schreibtischen gern freie Bahn bieten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf dem Bild sind bereits die Gehäusefüße montiert (im Auslieferungszustand noch nicht).
Diese wirken mit ihrer Gummierung sehr gut der Übertragung von Vibrationen entgegen. Meine eigenen PCs stehen immer auf meinem Schreibtisch – viele übertragen dabei ein vernehmbares Brummen auf die hölzerne Tischplatte (auch trotz Gummierung). Beim Interceptor Pro ist derlei nicht zu beobachten oder wahrzunehmen.
*[SIZE=+2]4. Xilence Interceptor Pro: Innerer Aufbau[/SIZE]*​

Zunächst soll das Top-Teil des Interceptor Pro eine genauere Betrachtung erfahren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Herunterklappen der Seitenwand (wie man sieht, fährt diese lediglich seitlich herunter und bleibt am Gehäuse befestigt) erspäht der neugierige Nerd alles, was zum Verbauen eines zweiten Mini-ITX-PCs nötig ist, so man sich im Vorfeld für die entsprechende Flexblende entschieden hat.

Zum einen ist vorn eine werkzeuglose Montagemöglichkeit für zwei 5,25“ Laufwerke zu erkennen – diese werden einseitig mit dem roten Schraubmechanismus befestigt. Optional kann man von der anderen Seite zusätzliche Schrauben verwenden, aber die optischen Laufwerke, die nach dem Entfernen der Gehäuseblenden übrigens von vorne in das Interceptor Pro eingeschoben werden können,  sitzen aber auch ohne zusätzliche Verschraubung stabil im Einschubschacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Daneben befinden sich zwei Einschubkäfige für normale Festplatten und SSDs im 3,5“ und/oder 2,5“ Format, wie wir sie schon vom Unterteil her kennen. Auch diese verfügen über eine Hot-Swap-Anbindung.
Je nachdem, wie man das Topteil zu nutzen gedenkt, kann man aber auch den kompletten (verschraubten) Festplattenkäfig aus dem Oberteil des Interceptor Pro entfernen.

Die im Heck angebrachte Flexblende für das zusätzliche Mini- ITX-System lässt übrigens eine Mainboardmontage mittels beigelegter Thumbscrews zu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Anblick von der Rückseite zeigt die Platine des Hot-Swap Anschluss für die Festplatten. Hier befindet sich auch eine zusätzliche Anschlussmöglichkeit für zwei Gehäuselüfter, die mit 12V angesteuert wird – nimmt man zwei theoretische Anschlüsse auf einem Mini-ITX-Mainboard hinzu, könnte man also alle vier Lüfter des Topteils direkt vom oberen Teil aus ansteuern (oder eben gegebenenfalls auch einen Adapter zum Anschluss von zwei Lüftern an einem Anschluss verwenden).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit zum Topteil, das eine wirklich tolle, praktische und ungewöhnliche Innovation darstellt. Zu den anderen möglichen Einsatzzwecken (Verbau eines zweiten Netzteil oder eines zusätzlichen Lüfters an Stelle des Mini-ITX-Systems) soll zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal eingegangen werden.
Wenden wir uns nun dem riesigen, unteren HPTX-Teil des Gehäuses zu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Seitenansicht gut zu erkennen sind der Ausschnitt (beziehungsweise bei Verwendung von Dual-Sockel Boards die beiden Ausschnitte) um den CPU-Sockel, der ausreichend groß dimensioniert ist, um bei den meisten Mainboards im eingebauten Zustand den CPU-Kühler inklusive einer eventuell an der Rückseite angebrachten Backplate zu wechseln.
Zudem finden sich wirklich sehr viele gummierte Durchlässe, die ein penibles Kabelmanagement im gesamten System ermöglichen – man beachte allein die kleine Öffnung in der rechten oberen Ecke für den 4/8poligen Stecker für die Spannungsversorgung der CPU vom Netzteil.

Der hintere Teil wurde bereits bei der Außenansicht des Gehäuses detailliert behandelt – hier sieht man alles noch einmal von innen inklusive des rückseitigen 140mm Lüfters. Die Slotblenden sind, wie bei der Qualitätsgüte des Xilence Gehäuses nicht anders zu erwarten, einzeln verschraubt und somit wiederverwendbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Blick auf den Auflagesockel für das Netzteil, um für genügend Platz zum Ansaugen von Frischluft von unten zu sorgen, offenbart das Nichtvorhandensein einer Gummiauflage zur Entkopplung des Netzteils. Diese wurde allerdings im Praxiseinsatz auch nicht vermisst: Mit den verwendeten Netzteilen kam es schlichtweg zu keinerlei Vibrationen. Zudem ist die Aufnahme eng und passgenau gestaltet, so dass dieses Problem generell nicht auftreten sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im sozusagen oberen unteren Teil (der dann beim normalen Interceptor non-Pro die reguläre Oberseite wäre) kann der Anwender einen 360er Radiator oder bis zu drei 120mm Lüfter anbringen (wahlweise weniger und größere Modelle). An welcher Stelle hier wie viele Lüfter sinnvoll sind, hängt dabei natürlich von der Nutzung des Topteils ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Front finden sich die schon aus dem oberen Bereich bekannten Hot-Swap-Anschlüsse wieder – sechs Stück für 3,5“ Käfige, in die sich auch 2,5“ Laufwerke montieren lassen, sowie weitere vier Anschlüsse für ausschließlich 2,5“ Laufwerke. Die unteren an den 3,5“ Käfigen stellen zudem ebenfalls 3-pin Anschlüsse für bis zu sechs Gehäuselüftern bereit.
Wem das als Anschlussmöglichkeit für deine Datenspeicher immer noch nicht reichen sollte, der kann ganz unten im Gehäuse noch einmal zwei weitere Festplatten ohne herausnehmbare Käfige und Hot-Swap fest verschrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im oberen Vorderteil gibt es die ebenfalls bereits bekannten schraubenlosen Montagemöglichkeiten für vier 5,25“ Laufwerke zu sehen (die bei Bedarf ebenfalls wieder von der anderen Seite verschraubt werden können, was aber angesichts der guten Stabilität nicht nötig ist).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Ansicht  von der anderen Seite: Der Platz zwischen der Rückseite des Mainboard-Trays und der abnehmbaren Außenwand ist hier mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert, um alle Kabel ordentlich zu verstecken, ohne nachher Probleme beim Versuch zu bekommen, das Seitenteil nach der Montage des Systems wieder anzubringen und zu schließen.
Darüber hinaus sehr löblich: Es wurden einige feste Ösen angebracht, an denen sich die zu verbergenden Kabel mit Kabelbindern festzurren lassen – ein weiteres kleines, aber sehr angenehmes  Detail.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit die Betrachtungen zum Innenraum, der einen ausgezeichnet durchdachten Eindruck hinterlässt.
*[SIZE=+2]5. Montage[/SIZE]*​

Die Montage der Hardware verläuft in einem Gehäuse von den Größendimensionen des Xilence Interceptor Pro schon per se sehr komfortabel ab – Platzmangel gibt es hier nicht.

Zunächst werden die beiden stabilen Standfüße mit je vier Schrauben an der Unterseite montiert, dann entscheidet man sich für die persönlich bevorzugte Nutzung des Topteils: Im Falle dieses Tests bleibt zunächst die Flexblende für die Montage eines Mini-ITX-Systems verbaut – die beiden anderen werden später ebenfalls verbaut und getestet beziehungsweise vorgestellt.

Das Mainboard des Mini-ITX-Systems wird auf der Blende mit Thumbscrews verschraubt, darüber das SFX-Netzteil angebracht. Zudem wird eine SSD auf einer der beiden oberen Hot-Swap-Einschubblenden angebracht – auf ein DVD-Laufwerk soll hier verzichtet werden, da das mit dem Mini-ITX-System verfolgte Ziel größtmögliche Ruhe bei kleinstmöglichem Stromverbrauch ist (sämtliche Installationen lassen sich auch über einen USB-Stick bewerkstelligen).
Nach dem Anschließen des Netzteils und der Bedienelemente des Frontpanels am Mainboard wird dieses nur noch mit dem Hot-Swap-Modul verbunden – fertig. Nichts ist dabei im Weg, alles ist gut zu erreichen.
*Hinweis: Beim Verbauen eines leistungsfähigeren Systems mit einem aktiven CPU-Kühler ist darauf zu achten, dass dessen Höhe aufgrund des darüber liegenden SFX-Netzteils 40mm nicht überschreiten sollte – solche Kühler sind in ausreichend leistungsstarken Varianten durchaus auf dem Markt vorhanden.*

Das im unteren Teil verbaute ATX-System ist ebenfalls sehr schnell montiert – hier wird zusätzlich zu einer normalen 3,5“ HDD auf ein DVD-Laufwerk zurückgegriffen, das man bequem von vorn in das Gehäuse einschieben und mit den Schnellverschlüssen arretieren kann. Die Montage des Mainboards erfolgt auf vorher anzubringenden Abstandshaltern.
Wirkliche Begeisterung kommt dabei angesichts der Möglichkeiten zum Kabelmanagement auf – mit ein wenig Mühe lässt sich beinahe alles verstecken.

Die folgenden Bilder zeigen die montierten Systeme – zu meiner Schande muss ich eingestehen, dass man die Kabel noch deutlich besser hätte verlegen können, aber ich wollte endlich zur Sache kommen.
Dennoch ist gut zu erkennen, was in puncto Kabelmanagement möglich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer im Anschluss versuchen sollte, das komplett bestückte und montierte Gehäuse auf den Schreibtisch zu stellen, dem sei an dieser Stelle zu einem guten und kräftigen Frühstück angeraten.
*[SIZE=+1]6. Testsystem(e) und Messmethoden[/SIZE]*​

Hier zunächst die verwendete Testhardware, angeordnet nach dem „Die-Ludolfs“-Prinzip auf einem Haufen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Falls sich jemand wundern sollte, warum hier gleich drei Netzteile abgebildet sind: Zwei wurden mir für den Test mitgeschickt, das dritte ist mein eigenes und wird für den OC-Test herangezogen werden müssen – noch ist es in meinem eigenen System eingebaut und die Kabel mühevoll verlegt…_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anmerkung zur Auswahl der Systeme: Beide wurden extra für den Test des Interceptor Pro angeschafft – es wurden somit weder Kosten noch Mühen gescheut, um dem Gehäuse die ihm gebührende Ehre zu erweisen.

Dabei soll das Haupt- / Gamersystem von der Leistung und Temperaturentwicklung einem heute üblichen System des gehobenen Durchschnittsanspruchs entsprechen.
Das Mini-ITX-System im Topteil wurde so gewählt, dass es als stromsparendes und vor allem sehr leises Office- und Multimediasystem eingesetzt werden kann. Die CPU auf den verbauten ASUS-Board wird komplett passiv gekühlt. Wird es allein für sich betrieben, vollzieht sich die Ableitung der entstehenden Abwärme allein über das SFX-Netzteil, das seinen Dienst übrigens überraschend leise verrichtet – das System sollte in diesem Einzelbetrieb also nahezu unhörbar und dank des AMD E-350 Prozessors trotzdem in der Lage sein, für angenehmes Surfen im Internet und die Wiedergabe aller möglichen Videoinhalte selbst in HD-Qualität zu sorgen.

Wer sich ein solches Gehäuse kauft, wird sich kaum mit der Standard-Belüftung zufrieden geben – daher wurde auf weitere Tests im Auslieferungszustand verzichtet und stattdessen 4x120mm Xilence 2Component Fans im Top und ein 230mm Bitfenix Spectre im Seitenteil verbaut. Alternative Lüfterbestückungen werden gegen Ende des Tests ausprobiert und beurteilt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zusätzlich kommt noch ein weiterer 120mm 2Component Fan an der Oberseite des unteren Teils des Gehäuses zum Einsatz, um die Abwärme des Hauptsystems besser nach oben ins Topteil durchreichen zu können. Bei verbautem Mini-ITX-System und Hot-Swap-Festplattenkäfig im Topteil werden hier die zwei zusätzlich vorhandenen Monatgeplätze für Lüfter blockiert, wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier kann man gut erkennen, wie der unten liegende Lüfter die Wärme vom unteren in den oberen Gehäuseteil durchreichen kann_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Und hier noch einmal die Ansicht des Lüfters von unten – links und rechts daneben befinden sich die beiden Aufnahmen für zwei weitere Lüfter, die jedoch zumindest in diesem Setup blockiert sind._​*[SIZE=+1]7. Testablauf und Messmethoden[/SIZE]*​

Getestet wird unter Vollast, daneben sollen auch die Temperaturen im Idle-Betrieb festgehalten werden.

Dazu kommen folgende Programme zum Einsatz:


Prime95 v26.6 (Small FTTs) zum Auslasten der CPU
 MSI Kombustor zum Auslasten der Grafikeinheit im normalen Burn-in Test (nicht XTreme) in 1600x900
Coretemp v1.0 RC2 zum Auslesen der Prozessorkerntemperatur (Tj.). _Anmerkung: Da AMDs E-350 nicht von Erratum #319 betroffen ist, kann hier ebenfalls die Kerntemperatur korrekt ausgelesen werden_. Angegeben wird die jeweils die kühlste und wärmste Temperatur eines einzelnen Kerns.
 MSI Afterburner zum Auslesen der Temperaturwerte sowie Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter der Grafikkarte
 cpu-z v1.59 zum Überwachen von Spannung und Taktung der Prozessoren
 Aqua Computer Aquaero 5 LT inkl. Aquasuite 2012 BETA 10 zur Messung und Anpassung der Drehzahl und Spannung der Lüfter _(wird aufgrund der eigenen, zusätzlichen Abwärme extern betrieben – die Kabel von Netzteil und Lüftern werden dabei durch die Schlauchdurchlässe nach außen verlegt)_
Idle-Messungen erfolgen eine halbe Stunde nach dem Kaltstart. 

Für Vollast-Messungen wird das System eine Stunde lang durch die oben genannten Programme ausgelastet, anschließend werden die Temperaturen notiert.

Im Einzelbetrieb des Systems im Top mit AMD E-350 wird zunächst nur eine Stunde lang mit Prime95 getestet, dann kommen weitere 30 Minuten Auslastung der Grafikeinheit hinzu und beide Werte notiert – hier sind sicher mehrere Ergebnisse interessant, da die Abwärme ja ausschließlich über das Netzteil abgeleitet werden soll.
*[SIZE=+1]8. Testresultate[/SIZE]*​

*8.1 Mini-ITX-System im Topteil im Alleinbetrieb*

Zunächst soll getestet werden, ob sich das Mini-ITX-Mainboard mit AMDs E-350 CPU semipassiv betreiben lässt – die Wärmeabfuhr übernimmt dabei allein das über dem Mainboard liegende 250W Xilence SFX-Netzteil, das dank eines leisen Lüfters aus dem geschlossenen System so gut wie nicht herauszuhören ist.
Der E-350 ist dabei seitens AMD für eine Kerntemperatur von bis zu 100°C spezifiziert, da er unter anderem auch in Notebooks eingesetzt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Raumtemperatur: 19,5°C_​
Ein semipassiver Betrieb ist angesichts der Temperaturen absolut problemlos möglich – auch bei deutlich höheren Umgebungstemperaturen. Selbst bei einer Vollauslastung der CPU inklusive der integrierten Grafikeinheit übersteigt die gemessene Kerntemperatur nicht den maximal ermittelten Wert von 83°C, wobei dieser Wert im Alltagsbetrieb ohnehin so gut wie nie erreicht werden sollte.

Das Vorhaben geht also auf: Das Verbauen eines geräuschoptimierten und möglichst sparsamen Zweit-PCs bei gleichzeitigem Betrieb eines leistungshungriger Spieler-Systems im unteren Teil des Gehäuses sollte also möglich sein, da in diesem Fall zwar die Abwärme des unteren Systems nach oben steigen, gleichzeitig aber auch durch die Lüfter im Deckel des Topteil aktiv abgeleitet würde.
*8.2 Mini-ITX-System im Topteil im Alleinbetrieb & 120mm Lüfter*

Um die Auswirkungen eines zusätzlich die Wärme abtransportierenden Lüfters auf die Temperaturen des Mini-ITX-Systems im Alleinbetrieb zu ergründen, wird einer der vier für den Test verbauten 120mm Xilence 2Component Fans an das Mainboard (wahlweise bietet sich hier auch einer der beiden 3-Pin Lüftersteckplätze, die an der Hot-Swap-Platine bereitgestellt werden an) angeschlossen und mittels eines Adapters bei 5V betrieben, um den Silent-Charakter des kleinen Systems beizubehalten. Das resultiert in einer auf dem Mainboard ausgelesenen Drehzahl von ca. 750 U/min. *Achtung: Die Verwendung des 3-pin auf 3-pin Adapters mit einem eingelöteten Widerstand liefert deutlich (!) höhere Umdrehungszahlen als das Herunterregeln von Lüftern mit der ansonsten verwendete Aqua Computer Aquaero 5 LT! Das Auslesen der Umdrehungszahl erfolgte zudem über das Mainboard. Bitte beachtet das, falls ihr selbst nachmessen möchtet – das Herunterregeln mittels Adapter ist weit weniger genau als mit der Aquaero.*
Genutzt wurde zu diesem Zweck der zweite Lüfter von hinten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Raumtemperatur: 19,5°C_​
Bereits dieser geringe Luftstrom bringt unter Last eine Temperaturverbesserung von 4-5°C.

Es zeigt sich hier aber auch, dass durchaus die Möglichkeit besteht ein noch sehr viel potenteres System als das hier gewählte auf Basis von AMDs E-350 zu verbauen. Sollten weitere Lüfter mit dem Mainboard oder an die beiden vorhandenen Lüfteranschlüsse an der Platine der Hot-Swap-Anschlüsse verbunden werden, sollten sie durchaus in der Lage sein, auch ein Mini-ITX-System mit aktuellem Quadcore-Prozessor und einer zusätzlichen Grafikkarte auf Temperatur zu halten.
*8.3 Vollast beide Systeme, alle Lüfter bei 900rpm*

Für den nächsten Test werden alle zusätzlich verbauten Lüfter an die Aquaero 5 LT angeschlossen und auf ca. 900 U/min heruntergeregelt – zusammen mit den beiden ab Werk verbauten 120mm Frontlüftern mit jeweils knapp über 900 U/min und dem rückseitigen 140mm Lüfter mit 1100 U/min ergibt dies insgesamt die Basis für ein leistungsstarkes und gut belüftetes System bei erträglicher Lautstärke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Raumtemperatur: 19,5°C_​
Zunächst zeigt sich, dass vor allem das im Topteil verbaute Mini-ITX-System von den nun insgesamt vier Lüftern, die die warme Luft herausblasen, deutlich profitiert: Um ganze 10°C sinkt die gemessene Betriebstemperatur des AMD E-350 – obwohl in diesem Testaufbau auch die warme Luft des unten liegenden Sandy-Bridge-Systems unter Vollast durch das obere System hindurchgeleitet wird.

Der Core i5-2500k bleibt nach einstündiger Dauerauslastung auf sehr guten 50°C (TCase), die Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne liegt zwischen 54 und 60°C (kühlster und heißester Kern - ausschlaggebend ist hier vor allem, wie gut der Heatspreader der CPU sitzt, so dass die Unterschiede je nach „Glück“ beim CPU Kauf auch geringer ausfallen können). 
Der verwendete Xilence M612Pro wurde bereits hier im Forum von mir gegen andere Kühler getestet und liegt etwa in der Leistungsklasse eines be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1.

Im Vergleich zum bereits auf  Tom’s Hardware erschienenen Test zum Interceptor Pro ist das einige Grad besser und damit zu erklären, das für diesen Test hier eine größere Anzahl an Lüftern verbaut wurde.

Die MSI N470GTX Twin Frozr II wird vor allem dank des leisen 230mm Bitfenix Spectre im Seitenteil auf 69°C gehalten, die Drehzahl ihrer Lüfter bleibt bei etwa 2100 U/min (47%).
*8.4 Vollast beide Systeme, alle Lüfter bei 900rpm, CPU Kühler auf 12V*

Im nächsten Test- und Messabschnitt wird lediglich der Lüfter des CPU Kühlers mit maximaler Drehzahl auf 12V betrieben – das lässt unter Umständen Rückschlüsse auf die Gesamtbelüfungssituation im Gehäuse zu.
Der verbaute 140mm 2Component Fan dreht sich dabei mit 1350 U/min und ist dadurch deutlich aus der Menge der heruntergeregelten übrigen Lüfter herauszuhören.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Raumtemperatur: 19,5°C_​
Für das Zweitsystem ergeben sich hierdurch keine Temperaturänderungen, das Hauptsystem profitiert immerhin durch einen um 2-3°C verbesserten Messwert für den Core i5-2500k (sowohl CPU- als auch Kerntemperatur). Dieser relativ geringe Unterschied spricht für eine gute Gesamtbelüftungssituation innerhalb des Xilence Interceptor Pro.
*8.5 Vollast beide Systeme, alle Lüfter auf 12V*

Im nächsten Schritt werden nun alle verbauten Lüfter mit maximaler Drehzahl betrieben – das heißt, dass alle zusätzlich verbauten 120mm 2Component Fans mit 1450-1500 U/min ans Werk gehen (Abweichungen einzelner Exemplare möglich, 10% Toleranz sind hier üblich) sowie der 140mm 2Component Fan des CPU-Kühlers mit 1350 U/min. Die bereits ab Werk im Gehäuse verbauten Lüfter bleiben mit knapp über 900 U/min (2x120mm Front) und 1100 U/min (1x140mm Heck) etwas weniger durchsatzstark. Der 230mm Bitfenix Spectre aufgrund seiner geringen Drehzahl bei 12V (700 U/min) im Gesamtlautstärkepegel unter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Raumtemperatur: 19,5°C_​
Wie zu erwarten war, bringt der zusätzliche Luftdurchsatz zunächst dem AMD E-350 im Topteil noch einmal eine Temperaturverbesserung um ganze 6°C (von 69°C bei 900 U/min auf 63°C in diesem Setup).
Weitaus weniger profitiert das unten liegende Sandy-Bridge-System, hier können sich die gemessenen Werte nur um 1°C (von 47 auf 46°C (CPU) beziehungsweise von 52-57 auf 51-56°C (kühlster/wärmster Kern)) verbessern. Viel mehr Verbesserung ist allerdings auch nicht nötig. 

Dazu ist jedoch anzumerken, dass ein großer Teil des Luftaustauschs für das Hauptsystem durch die beiden frontalen 120mm Lüfter, die 230mm Variante in der Seite sowie das rückseitige Exemplar mit 140mm vorgenommen wird.
Der Abtransport durch den Deckel erfolgt lediglich durch einen 120mm Lüfter, der die warme Luft durch das Topteil zu den vier 120mm 2Component Fans durchreicht.
Weitere Lüfterplätze an der Oberseite des Hauptsystems zu verbauen, erscheint in diesem Setup nicht sinnvoll: Ein möglicher Montageplatz wird durch das Mini-ITX-System verdeckt, der andere durch die 3,5“ Hot-Swap-Halterung für zwei Laufwerke im Topteil (Bilder dazu siehe oben).
Da diese sich jedoch komplett entfernen lassen, soll weiter unten auch noch ein Test mit Maximalbelüftung des Gehäuses stattfinden.
*8.6 Overclocking Hauptsystem, Vollast beide Systeme, alle Lüfter auf 12V*

Um die Temperaturentwicklung unter zumindest für Luftkühlung extremeren Bedingungen zu prüfen, wird der Core i5-2500k nun auf 4,5GHz bei erhöhter VCore (Bios: 1,4V; cpu-z: 1,32V) hochgetaktet, was für deutlich höhere Temperaturen sorgen sollte, denen noch lange nicht jede Kühlungsperipherie gewachsen ist. Ein Gehäuse aus dem Low End- beziehungsweise Midrange-Bereich dürfte zusammen mit einem kleineren CPU-Kühler kapitulieren.
Die Grafikkarte muss dabei leider unangetastet bleiben, da bereits geringe Anhebungen von Takt des Grafikkerns, der Shader und des Speichers um etwa 100MHz mit deutlichen Einbrüchen der Frameraten/Auslastung und Heruntertakten quittiert wurden (sie kommt langsam in die Jahre und beginnt, zu mucken – am Treiber sollte es bei so moderaten Steigerungen eigentlich noch nicht liegen, oder? Ein Kurztest bis 800/1600/1900 (langsam gesteigert) brachte wenigstens neben dem erwähnten Effekt nur ein zunehmend unschönes Zischen – Anm. d. Verf.).
_Edit: Nachdem die Grafikkarte sich letztlich doch noch zu einem Kurztest in übertaktetem Zustand überreden ließ, konnte zwar eine Temperatursteigerung bei der GPU selbst festgehalten werden, diese blieb jedoch ohne Auswirkung auf das Restsystem._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Raumtemperatur: 19,5°C_​
Zunächst einmal bleibt festzustellen, dass die zusätzliche Wärmeentwicklung des unteren Hauptsystems keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Mini-ITX-System im Topteil hat – der gemessene Wert bleibt mit maximal 63°C für den AMD E-350 identisch zu den vorangehenden Testläufen.

Der Core i5-2500k heizt sich mit 60°C (CPU) beziehungsweise 62-71°C (Temperatur des kühlsten und wärmsten Kerns) zwar gegenüber den vorangehenden Messungen merklich auf, bleibt jedoch deutlich unter den seitens Intel vorgesehenen Maximaltemperaturen von 72,6°C (CPU) sowie 98°C (Tjunction/Kerntemperatur – das „thermal throtteling“ des Prozessors setzt in der Regel allerdings ohnehin vor Erreichen dieser kritischen Grenze ein).
Somit ist tatsächlich auch unter reiner Luftkühlung noch Raum für weiteres Übertakten nach oben und es gibt durchaus genug i5-2500k, die die 4,5GHz mit einer geringeren VCore schaffen.
*8.7 Overclocking Hauptsystem, Vollast beide Systeme, alternative Lüfterbestückung *

Die folgenden Tests sind dazu gedacht, euch die Auswahl der Lüfterbestückung zu erleichtern – hier wurden diverse potentielle Verbesserungen/Szenarien durchgespielt und folgende Ergebnisse können festgehalten werden:

a) Ersetzen der beiden 120mm Frontlüfter durch leistungsstärkere Modelle
Hierzu wurden zwei 120mm Xilence 2Component Fans verbaut und bei 12V mit knapp 1500 U/min betrieben.
Es konnte jedoch keine signifikante Verbesserung der Temperaturwerte festgestellt werden – bis auf leichte Ausschläge nach unten bei den Temperaturmessungen, die sich aber im Rahmen von knapp unter 1°C bewegen dürften und somit mit den hier angewendeten Methoden nicht eindeutig messbar sind, kam es zu keinerlei Verbesserungen.

_Anmerkung: Wer den vertikalen Airflow trotzdem nachhaltig verbessern möchte, kann auch die einzelnen Festplattenhalterungen und Hot-Swap-Module entfernen – es ist alles verschraubt und somit auch demontierbar. Möchte man also „nur“ ein riesiges Gehäuse für maximalen Airflow und kann auf einen Teil der Anschlüsse verzichten, würde diese Option dem Anwender offenstehen. Wie die Messungen im übertakteten Zustand zeigen, ist das allerdings nicht nötig._

b) Ersetzen des seitlichen 230mm Lüfters durch 2x120mm
Zwei 120mm Xilence 2Component Fans schaffen zumindest auf dem Papier einen höheren Luftdurchsatz im Gehäuse als der bislang für diesen Test verbaute 230mm Bitfenix Spectre.
Dank des seitlichen Filters stellt das auch bei der hohen Drehzahl von 1500 U/min aus Sicht des Staubfrei-Fanatikers kein Problem dar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch hier zeigt sich hinsichtlich der CPU-Temperatur keine Verbesserung – was wiederum nahelegt, dass möglicherweise einfach der verwendete Xilence M612Pro am Limit arbeitet, während der Airflow im Interceptor Pro in allen durchgespielten Szenarien völlig ausreicht.
Lediglich die MSI N470GTX Twin Frozr II wurde bis zu 72°C warm und drehte während des Tests mit 49%-50% (2300-2400 U/min) etwas mehr auf – ein negativer Einfluss des durch die beiden 120er Lüfter gegenüber dem zuvor verwendeten 230er anders ausgerichteten Luftstroms der hier wohl als Optimum anzusehen ist, zumal er seinen Luftstrom rein größenbedingt auch großflächiger verteilen kann.

_Anmerkung: Für die absoluten Werte der Lüfterdrehzahlen kann keine Gewähr übernommen werden, da die Grafikkarte während des Tests zunehmend Ärger bereitete. Somit kann es diesbezüglich auch zu fehlerbedingten Falschmessungen gekommen sein._
*8.8 Nur Hauptsystem verbaut, Overclocking, maximale Lüfterbestückung des Gehäuses*

Als Abschluss des Temperaturtests im übertakteten Zustand soll nun noch einmal auf die Modularität und Flexibilität des Xilence Interceptor Pro zurückgegriffen werden – das Mini-ITX-System wird ausgebaut und die entsprechende Flexblende durch diejenige ersetzt, welche das Verbauen eines weiteren 120mm Lüfters an Stelle des I/O Shields und des SFX-Netzteils ermöglicht.
Um den Airflow weiter zu verbessern, wird auch der Käfig für die beiden 3,5“ Hot-Swap-Einschübe im Topteil entfernt – durch dessen entfernen sowie das des Mini-ITX-Systems lassen sich zusätzlich zwei weitere 120mm Lüfter sinnvoll verwenden, um die warme Luft des Hauptsystems durch das Topteil an die hier verbauten vier 120mm Lüfter weiterzureichen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Das Topteil als reine Warmluftschleuse – vier 120mm oben und ein 120mm im Heck leiten die warme Luft des Systems im unteren Gehäuseteil nach außen…_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_… die zuvor von den drei unteren 120mm Lüftern vom Hauptteil ins Topteil befördert wurde._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier noch einmal die drei 120mm Lüfter aus der Perspektive des Hauptsystems._​
Damit sind in diesem Extrem-Test insgesamt 12 Lüfter im Interceptor Pro angebracht (13 wären möglich, wenn man statt des seitlichen 230mm Exemplars zwei 120er einsetzen würde) – 9 Zusatzlüfter mit einem Marktwert von über 100,-€  - es wäre durchaus sinnvoller, statt dessen einen großen 480er Radiator mit Lüftern im Top unterzubringen (den ich allerdings nicht besitze). Das ist auch der eigentliche Einsatzzweck für die Blende zum Verbauen des zusätzlichen 120mm Lüfters im Heck des Topteils.
Der Lüfter-Vollausbau ist selbstverständlich absolute Spinnerei und mit keinem Kosten-/Nutzen-Verhältnis der Welt zu erklären – aber wir befinden uns hier schließlich unter Nerds. Die Lüfter geben sich somit die Ehre 

Sollte die bisher in allen Overclocking-Szenarien erreichte CPU-Temperatur auch dadurch nicht oder kaum zu ändern sein und sich der verwendete CPU Kühler wirklich am Limit seiner Leistungsfähigkeit befinden, würde das für eine wirklich enorm gute Belüftungssituation innerhalb des Xilence Interceptor Pro sprechen.

Und in der Tat: Die Temperaturwerte bleiben auch in diesem Szenario trotz des nochmals verbesserten Airflows identisch – ein Luftkühler, der wie der verwendete M612Pro irgendwo zwischen oberer Mittelklasse und High-End anzusiedeln ist, bildet hier den Flaschenhals beim Übertakten, nicht aber das Interceptor Pro mit seinem schon bei geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen beeindruckend guten  Belüftungskonzept.
*[SIZE=+1]9. Bestückung des Interceptor Pro mit zwei Netzteilen und deren Auswirkung[/SIZE]*​

Für diesen Test wird auf den beigelegten Adapter zurückgegriffen, mittels dessen sich zwei Netzteile verbauen lassen, um einem System unter die Arme zu greifen.

Über den beigelegten Y-Adapter für den 24-Pin-Mainboardstecker lassen sich zwei Netzteile mit dem Ein-/Aus-Signal durch das Mainboard koppeln. Das heißt, es reagieren beide auf den Einschaltknopf für das System. Für das primäre Netzteil fungiert der Adapter dabei zunächst nur als Verlängerung des Kabels – von ihm geht jedoch eine weitere 24-Pin-Buchse für das zweite Netzteil ab, die lediglich mit dem „Power Supply on“ Signal des Mainboards (grünes Kabel am 24poligen Stecker, bei ATX 2.2 und ATX 2.3 auf Pin 16) sowie einer Masseleitung verbunden ist.
Dadurch übernimmt das erste Netzteil automatisch die Versorgung des Mainboards und der von dessen Stromversorgung abhängigen Komponenten  – das zweite kann beispielsweise zur Befeuerung der Grafikkarten eingesetzt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier extra schlampig verbaut – aber so ist wenigstens etwas zu erkennen._​
Das zusätzliche Netzteil wird abermals mittels einer Flexblende im Top des Interceptor Pro untergebracht. So lassen sich auch sehr extreme Aufbauten mit 4-Way-SLI (NVidia) beziehungsweise Quad-Crossfire (AMD) Systeme selbst im übertakteten Zustand problemlos realisieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Zwei PSUs in einem System? Weil ich es kann!_​
Aber auch für kleinere Systeme wie dem hier verbauten Testsystem kann ein zweites Netzteil durchaus von Nutzen sein, wenn es um den Aufbau eines möglichst leisen und leistungsstarken Systems geht. Die folgende Schlussfolgerung gilt aber tendenziell vor allem für die erwähnten Multi-GPU-Systeme, wenn es leiser als üblich sein soll:
Das ursprüngliche 550W Xilence Modular (SPS-XP550.CS.R3) reicht mit jeweils 24A auf den beiden 12V Schienen (eine offizielle Angabe zur Combined Power gibt es leider nicht) zwar durchaus für eine Standard-Gamer-PC-Konfiguration aus, im Falle von Overclocking kann ihm jedoch schnell die Luft ausgehen, dazu ist es einfach nicht konzipiert worden (verrichtete aber auch mit der testweise übertakteten GTX470 seine Arbeit fehlerlos. 
Vor allem merkt man hier, dass das Netzteil in den Bereich seiner letzten Reserven getrieben wird und der verbaute Lüfter dementsprechend höher aufdreht – für diesen (Hör-)Test wurden alle Lüfter bis auf den des CPU-Kühlers abgeschaltet und der Rechner bei geöffnetem Seitenteil betrieben.

Am 550W Xilence Modular bleibt die MSI N470GTX angeschlossen – die Stromversorgung für den Rest übernimmt das 850W Netzteil (ich wollte nicht nochmal alles umbauen, anders herum wäre es sicher sinnvoller gewesen).
Einhergehend mit dieser Erleichterung des kleinen Netzteils geht auch eine Abnahme der Lüfterdrehzahl und somit der Lautstärke, genauere Messungen sind mangels Equipment dazu leider nicht möglich.

Damit erklärt sich auch der Sinn dieser Möglichkeit, vor allem Multi-GPU-Systemen ein Multi-PSU-Setup zur Seite stellen zu können: Mehr Stabilität, weniger Lautstärke, eine geringere Wärmeentwicklung sowie Auslastung und hierdurch verlängerte Lebensdauer der Netzteile selbst für gehobene und extreme Ansprüche. Hinzu tritt auch eine höhere Effizienz, der maximale Wirkungsgrad liegt bei etwa 50%iger Auslastung.

Beispiel (heute funktioniert auch das Übertakten der verwendeten Grafikkarte): Bei 800/1600/1900 (Core/Shader/Memory) @1.05V Spannung am Grafikkern liegt der Verbrauch der MSI N470GTX bei 260W im MSI Kombustor GPU-burn in (diesmal im Gegensatz zu den sonstigen Messungen im „Xtreme burn-in“ Setting).
Bereits im einfachen SLI- oder Crossfire-Verbund mit komplett übertakteten Komponenten kann somit das Verbauen von zwei Netzteilen hilfreich sein.
*[SIZE=+1]10. Fazit und Empfehlungen[/SIZE]*​

Das Xilence Interceptor Pro erweist sich als eine absolute (Überraschungs-)Bombe. Zu einem ganzen Berg an Alleinstellungsmerkmalen und einer grandiosen Grundausstattung  gesellen sich exzellente Belüftungsmöglichkeiten.
In dieser Hinsicht wird die Konkurrenz im HPTX-Format im direkten Vergleich locker überholt: Weder das Cubitek GPTX-Tank, das Enermax Fulmo GT, noch die PC-V2120-Serie von Lian Li kann unter dem Strich mit der Ausstattung des Interceptor Pro mithalten. Der Hersteller beeindruckt mit einem hervorragenden Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, ohne dabei faule Kompromisse hinsichtlich der Verarbeitungsqualität einzugehen.

Überrascht hat die Möglichkeit zum sehr leisen Betrieb aller Komponenten: Durch die Massivität des Gehäuses werden keinerlei Vibrationen übertragen und die Standfüße sorgen dafür, dass selbst beim Betrieb auf einer hölzernen Schreibtischplatte keinerlei Geräusche (das typische Brummeln) zu vernehmen sind – das ist eher die Ausnahme als die Regel, selbst bei hochwertigen Gehäusen.

Ebenso eine Überraschung stellte der exzellente Airflow dar – eine Limitierung der gemessenen CPU-Temperatur stellte hier vor allem im übertakteten Zustand allein der alles andere als leistungsschwache Luftkühler dar.

Aufgrund des mittlerweile mehrwöchigen Praxiseinsatz auf einem nicht immer staubfreien Schreibtisch kann gefolgert werden, dass die Staubfilterung exzellent funktioniert – es dringt hier deutlich weniger ein als beim bislang verwendeten Antec DF-85 (und das war bereits relativ gut gefiltert).

Es verbleibt nun lediglich noch, die positiven wie negativen Aspekte darzustellen, die sich innerhalb des Tests ergaben, sowie auf die Alleinstellungsmerkmale des Xilence Interceptor Pro hinzuweisen.
*Positiv:*
+ Einziges derzeit erhältliches Gehäuse, das die Montage von zwei Systemen erlaubt: Ein Haupt- (von Micro-ATX bis HPTX) sowie ein Nebensystems (Mini-ITX inklusive separater Grafikkarte)
+ Prädestiniert für Übertaktungsversuche und Multi-GPU-Systeme (bis zu 4 Grafikkarten) durch den sehr guten Airflow und die zahlreichen Möglichkeiten zur Montage von Lüftern und Radiatoren
+ Wahlweises Verbauen eines zweiten ATX-Netzteils für den Betrieb extremer Multi-GPU-Systeme möglich
+ Kein anderes Gehäuse bietet derzeit ab Werk so viele interne per Hot-Swap nutzbare Plätze für 3,5“ und 2,5“ HDDs/SSDs
+ Insgesamt acht Gehäuselüfter über separate Lüfteranschlüsse an den Hot-Swap-Platinen nutzbar
+ Keinerlei Vibrationsübertragungen an Gehäuseteile sowie an die Standfläche
+ Sehr effizientes Kabelmanagement möglich, ebenso genug Platz an der Gehäuserückwand
+ Verbauen eines 480mm und eines 360mm Radiators möglich, zu diesem Zweck sind zahlreiche Schlauchdurchlässe vorhanden
+ Ebenfalls sehr effiziente Luftfilterung an allen Einlass-Öffnungen – keine zusätzlichen Löcher an der Unterseite sowie ein die Luft auslassendes Topteil, das nicht aus Mesh besteht sorgt für zusätzliches Ausbleiben unnötiger innerer Staubansammlungen
+ Hohe Modularität vor allem durch das mittels Flexblenden je nach persönlichem Wunsch nutzbare Topteil – das Interceptor Pro fügt sich somit den Wünschen des Anwenders
+ Komfortable Montage aller Komponenten durch die riesigen Ausmaße des Interceptor Pro
+ Von den Proportionen her trotz der enormen Größe von 80cm ausgewogenes Gesamtdesign
+ Sehr fairer Preis gemessen an Preis und Features der derzeit erhältlichen Konkurrenz im HPTX-Format
+ Der Hersteller plant bereits, umfangreiches Zubehör anzubieten – ich hoffe, das durfte ich an dieser Stelle überhaupt schon anmerken 
*Negativ:*
- Die beiden ab Werk verbauten Frontlüfter geben ein leichtes Lagerbrummeln von sich (was allerdings nicht wahrnehmbar sein sollte, wenn man das Gehäuse auf dem Boden stehend betreibt; doch in diesem Test stand es auf dem Schreibtisch neben dem Ohr des Testers) – das kann in diesem Fall allerdings auch daran liegen, dass hier ein Sample aus der vorseriellen Fertigung verwendet wurde, gegenüber dem die Version auf dem Markt noch einige Verbesserung aufweisen könnte
- Der Luftfilter für die Frontlüfter kann als einziges Exemplar nicht so leicht wie der Rest herausgezogen werden – zu diesem Zweck muss ein verschraubtes Gitter an der Vordertür entfernt werden
*Bereits angekündigte Verbesserungen des Herstellers:*


Die im Test aufgetretenen Lagergeräusche der Lüfter betreffen laut Hersteller nur einen geringen Prozentsatz – man arbeitet daran, das Problem gänzlich zu eliminieren.  Wer dennoch von dem Problem betroffen ist, kann die Lüfter tauschen lassen.
Für die Montage des unten liegenden Netzteils denkt man aktuell noch über das Verbauen einer  entkoppelnden Gummierung nach – der Praxistest, in dem mit verschiedenen Netzteilen allerdings keinerlei Vibrationen auftraten, zeigt allerdings, dass diese Nachbesserung eher von kosmetischer Natur ist: Es sitzt hier alles passgenau und stramm und es wurde sehr genau hingehört, ob Geräusche übertragen werden.
 Verkleinerung des Haltestegs für die Grafikkartenmontage im Topteil, da es hier in allerdings wiederum sehr wenigen Fällen zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen mit einigen wenigen Grafikkarten kam (eine Liste dazu ist aktuell nicht verfügbar).
*
Zusätzliche Vorschläge an den Hersteller:*


Es wäre fantastisch, wenn vielleicht noch 1-2 separate Festplatt


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

was für ein MONSTER! 

schöner Test(!), aber absolut nicht mein Geschmack dieses...Case...Gehäuse.....Schrank


----------



## Myrkvidr (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Thx  Ich hab auch etwas länger für den Test gebraucht... Sollte mal meine Freundin als kleines "Sorry" zum Essen einladen 

Wenn das zu groß ist - es gibt wie gesagt auch noch die kleine Variante ohne Topteil. Das komplette Hot-Swapping möchte ich nicht mehr missen (hatte ich schon bei meinem vorangehenden Antec DF-85, aber eben nicht so umfangreich).


----------



## Darkisma (3. Januar 2012)

Ein super Test. Wird vermutlich mein nächstes Gehäuse. Warte nur noch auf Kepler


----------



## Myrkvidr (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Auf die nächst NV Generation warte ich auch schon... Die GTX 470 hat mich ja schon im Test ordentlich geärgert und eine Karten-Generation wollte ich eigentlich überspringen.

Danke für dein Lob


----------



## HardwareKiller (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Hi ein bischen sinnfrei der martz 

findste nich auch


----------



## Myrkvidr (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Wenn ich jetzt wüsste, was ein "Martz" ist, könnte ich was dazu sagen. Was ist das?


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*



Myrkvidr schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt wüsste, was ein "Martz" ist, könnte ich was dazu sagen. Was ist das?


 
Lass bei so einem tollen Test einfach solche Posts unter gehen. Großes Lob an dich - sehr ausführlich


----------



## Myrkvidr (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Dankeschön. Hat viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin ein glühender Verehrer der vielen Hot-Swap-Einschübe.

Und eigentlich hast du Recht bzgl. des Ignorierens


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Hätte aber auch gerne gewusst was ein Martz ist. Schönes Review jedenfalls mit sehr guten Fotos!


----------



## Patentblau V (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Sehr schön Test! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Myrkvidr (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Dankeschön 

@Abraham Jebediah Simpson: Ich hätte echt gern noch sehr viel bessere Fotos der Komplettansichten geliefert - aber das gesamte Gehäuse ist so gross, dass ich es nicht vernünftig ausleuchten konnte mit meinen Mitteln


----------



## Patentblau V (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Das ist aber auch ein Monstergehäuse. Bin ja eher für etwas elegantere Linien zu haben!


----------



## Myrkvidr (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Ich geb das nicht mehr her - Optik ist natürlich ne Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, wobei es von den reinen Proportionen her gerade für die Größe sehr gelungen ist. Und die vielen besonderen Features sind toll. Echten Mehrwert hat für mich das Hot Swapping, ich jongliere ziemlich viel mit HDDs hin und her.

Da es nicht UNTER meinen Schreibtisch passt, stand es bis gerade AUF dem Schreibtisch, der war damit auch so gut wie voll - Lösung des Problems: Bei IKEA gibt es mit "Vika Annefors" ein "Tischbein" mit Stauraum, das eigentlich der perfekte Beistelltisch für so einen Riesen ist. Da kommt es jetzt drauf - sollten sie bei Xilence vielleicht direkt als Bundle anbieten


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Super Test 

Das Case hat m.m nach, enormes Wakue Potenzial. Also wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verschaut habe, dann müssten ja ein x 480er rein passen + 360er + seitlich ein 200er + 140er  Das is ja ne Indoor Wakuerevolution 
Sollte ich mal mehr Resourcen zur verfügung habe, dann heißts - Xilence Interceptor Pro goes Wakue


----------



## Myrkvidr (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Auf die Idee mit der Seite bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen - aber prinzipiell wär das ja tatsächlich möglich, da was anzubringen


----------



## okeanos7 (13. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

sehr geil das teil. kann man die mini itx systeme eigentlich einfach abnehmen und als eigene gehäuse verwenden?


----------



## Myrkvidr (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Im Prinzip schon, dann hast du nur keinen richtigen Boden für das Top-Teil bzw. unten ist offen... Müsste man eventuell selbst was drunterbasteln oder halt unten offen lassen, aber abnehmen kannste es ohne Probleme.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich USB 3.
Wenn tatsächlich zwei Systeme verbaut werden ist es dann möglich dass beide den USB 3 Port nutzen oder guckt eins in die Röhre?


----------



## Myrkvidr (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Review] Xilence Interceptor Pro - riesiger, modularer HPTX Tower für bis zu 2 PCs im Extrem-Test*

Du hast vorne/oben ja zwei Bedienfelder - jeweils eins pro System und zumindest bei meinem Testexemplar (der Tests ist schon ein Jahr alt) gab es nur einen Front-USB 3.0 Anschluss, also auch nur für ein System. 
Ich weiss allerdings, dass Xilence in der Zwischenzeit ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Interceptor (Pro) verbessert haben, vielleicht ist ja mittlerweile auch ein zweiter USB 3.0 Port für das ITX-System dabei? Müsstest du mal direkt anfragen, die antworten in der Regel recht fix.

Ansonsten könntest du natürlich auch einen PCI-Slot für das ITX-Sys verwenden und darüber hinten zusätzliche USB 3.0 Anschlüsse bereitstellen. Oder selbst was basteln - wenn du Pics brauchst, wie viel Platz da ist, schick mir einfach ne PN


----------

